# Whats going to happen in 2012?



## jimmyb

Does anyone know?


----------



## Guest

*January*
January 15 ? Presidential elections in Finland 
January 23 ? Chinese New Year and scheduled new moon.This time of year is associated with the Water-Dragon in Chinese astrology. 
January 31 ? 433 Eros, the second largest Near Earth Object on record (size 13x13x33 km) is expected to pass Earth at 0.1790 astronomical units (~16.647 Million Miles). NASA studied Eros in the NEAR Shoemaker probe launched February 2000.

*February*
February 5 ? Super Bowl XLVI will be played. 
February 6 ? If she is still on the throne, Elizabeth II will celebrate her Diamond Jubilee. A series of festivities across the United Kingdom and Commonwealth of Nations will likely run throughout the year.

*April*
April 1 ? The United States Census of 1940 is released to the public. 
April 15 ? The 100th anniversary of the sinking of the RMS Titanic. 
April 17 ? The United States will cede control of the military of the Republic of Korea after 50 years of control.

*May*
May 20 ? Annular solar eclipse, a Sunday. 
French Presidential election (if the incumbent's term had normally finished in May).

*June*
June 6 ? Second and last solar transit of the planet Venus of this century; the next pair is predicted to occur in 2117 and 2125 (see Transit of Venus, 2012). 
June 9?July 1 ? 2012 European Football Championship will be played in Poland/Ukraine.

*July*
July 1 ? The first possible government in Hong Kong elected by Universal suffrage take office. 
July 1 ? Presidential Elections in Mexico 
July 27 ? Opening ceremony of the 2012 Summer Olympics begins in London at 7:30 pm UTC, or 8:30pm BST.

*August*
August 12 ? Closing ceremony of the 2012 Summer Olympics in London, United Kingdom, a Sunday.

August 29 ? *Start of the 2012 Summer Paralympics *

*September*
September 9 ? Finish of the 2012 Summer Paralympics

*October*
October 19 ? at 1:36 UTC, the Earth will be home to 7 billion people, according to the US Census Bureau.

*November*
November 6 ? United States presidential election, 2012 
November 6 ? United States Senate elections, 2012 
November 6 ? United States House of Representatives election, 2012 
November 6 ? Puerto Rico general election, 2012 
November 13 ? Total solar eclipse (visible in northern Australia and the South Pacific).

*December*
December 3 ? Jupiter oppositions.

December 21 ? The Mesoamerican Long Count calendar, notably used by the Maya civilization among others of pre-Columbian Mesoamerica, completes its thirteenth b'ak'tun cycle since the calendar's mythical starting point (equivalent to 3114 BC August 11 in the proleptic Gregorian calendar, according to the "GMT-correlation" JDN= 584283). The Long Count b'ak'tun date of this starting point (13.0.0.0.0) is repeated, for the first time in a span of approximately 5,125 solar years. The significance of this period-ending to the pre-Columbian Maya themselves is unclear, and there is an incomplete inscription (Tortuguero Stela 6) which records this date. It is also to be found carved on the walls of the Temple of Inscriptions in Palenque, where it functions as a base date from which other dates are computed. However, it is conjectured that this may represent in the Maya belief system a transition from the current Creation world into the next. The December solstice for 2012 also occurs on this day.

December 23 ? The alternative date for the completion of the thirteenth b'ak'tun cycle in the Maya calendar, using a version of the GMT-correlation based on a JDN of 584285 (a.k.a. the "Lounsbury correlation"), which is supported by a smaller number of Mayanist researchers.

December 31 ? Expiration of the Kyoto Protocol


----------



## jimmyb

You've been on wikipedia haven't you?


----------



## Guest

Nope :roll: ... lol.


----------



## suz

Is there something to the question that I'm not understanding?


----------



## CECIL

I could go into a whole bunch of ideas about what might be happening in 2012 if you want to hear some crazy shit  Are you talking about the ideas surrounding the Mayan calendar etc or something else?


----------



## Guest

Why does "it's the end of the world" pop into my mind?

I don't wanna die a virgin...


----------



## 17545

. ;P


----------



## Guest

SHHHHHHH I want an damn pity shag!  =P



Tigersuit said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna die a virgin...
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts in your clonazepam thread don't make you out to be one. ;P
Click to expand...


----------



## suz

OLYMPIC GAMES!!!!

Newton said the world definately won't end before 2060... and he was cleverer than anyway cos he invented gravity innit.


----------



## Guest

suz said:


> innit.


 :lol:


----------



## Dreamer

2012 is a mysterious year, per that Mayan calendar where I believe the sun and a number of planets or equatorial points line up, sun spots spike or don't or some such thing.

It can be interpreted as an Apocalyse -- a "new beginning", either for the better or worse.

I've been around too long being disappointed at all the "end of the world" parties in my life.

*My guess is anything could happen. The worst thing, I agree is the London Olympic Logo- saw in "That's Life" You Tube? If it isn't changed people watching it will have seizures in droves and the Olympics overall will be a bust. 8) And damnit that would be fun to come to, though a ticket to an event would be more than flying in the cargo of the plane to get there, lol.*

Most religions have some "end of days" but there are so many different calendars they never coincide.

There are collective myths that are astoundingly similar, but I believe these are indeed because of a common human experience in learning about Self and Mortality.

I'm trying like the Buddhist to live only in the present. It starts getting worrisome, when one already has GAD and DP/DR to contemplate the future after a time. I'm FINALLY learning that.

3 square meals, hope for money when I'm old, or I'm just moving to Northern Canada and living in a shack. Or Northern Michigan.


----------



## CECIL

Can't be bothered going into an in depth post right now, but in a nutshell:

Timewave Zero - Terrence McKenna
Mayan Calender - World enters into a new cycle

Basically the idea is that Human consciousness is going to spill over into a new dimension. Or at the very least our awareness will be raised to a point where we no longer need to kill each other to prove a point


----------



## Guest

Time will tell.. :roll:


----------



## Guest

2012: Supernova of our sun :!:


----------



## suz

CECIL said:


> Or at the very least our awareness will be raised to a point where we no longer need to kill each other to prove a point


Top notch. It's about time!


----------



## jimmyb

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> 2012: Supernova of our sun :!:


Oh I cannot wait!


----------



## Guest

It will be a nice short view from the sky =) *Positive thinking* :wink:


----------



## Pablo

suz said:


> OLYMPIC GAMES!!!!
> 
> Newton said the world definately won't end before 2060... and he was cleverer than anyway cos he invented gravity innit.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

What did Nostradamus say? he seemed to be right about everything else


----------



## JaoDP123

I think I'll go out back fortify my bunker


----------



## suz

Pablo said:


> suz said:
> 
> 
> 
> OLYMPIC GAMES!!!!
> 
> Newton said the world definately won't end before 2060... and he was cleverer than anyway cos he invented gravity innit.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> What did Nostradamus say? he seemed to be right about everything else
Click to expand...

Nostradamus was a dumbass. Tons of his predictions have gone pearshaped recently.

Newton is my forseer :lol:


----------



## FightingDepression

Nothing is gonna happen, it's just a regular planet alingment.. people were freaked out at the 2000's one, rumors asid it'll rip the earth apart and alot of madness was about it.

The religious people say God will send someone or something.

The New Age people say people will become more spiritual.

The doomsayers go from storms, earthquake and darkness to the "new ice age".

It's just an excuse for everyone to make alot out of nothing.
If there was something special, it would have been annouced already like they say "the meteor has a chance of 0.02% to hit us.

And the only meteor that is going to be somewhat close (but won't hit) is about 30 years away and NASA already have a probe just in case.


----------



## everstoned

A big party like usual...
you just want something to happen, kinda similar like that 2000 computer crisis thing. I hoped everything crashed. lol


----------



## christodenisto2

I believe I am privy to special information.

From what I have heard and read, in the year 2012 enlightenment will spontaneously spread to the whole of humanity.

Apparently Sri Bhagavan and Amma in India are gradually raising the consciousness of people at their ashram, with the goal of 2012 mass enlightenment.

by the way, before you dismiss me as batty, there are now numerous accounts of ordinary people on the internet who have visited these gurus and had explosions of consciousness.

trouble is, it costs quite a bit of money to go and see these guys.......


----------



## Pablo

I think that the world is changing and becoming more integrated at an exponential rate which will eventually have dramatic effects on the consciousness of the planet. Things like the internet and mobile communication mean that previously hidden knowledge can now become widely available to everybody and not the select few as it was in the past, which means that all the societies which had previously had to hide from persecution can for the first time make their ideas and practises public for the mass benefit of society. But as the world becomes more integrated and consciousness is raised it will be impossible to carry on growing while areas of the world are left behind so it will have to be a global change not a local one which means that the only hope for continuation of growth is that all the neglected poor areas of the world like Africa are brought up to the global level of economics and social standards, which I fear could take an incredibly long time and I doubt it could happen for many hundreds of years to be honest.


----------



## Guest

christodenisto2 said:


> I believe I am privy to special information.
> 
> From what I have heard and read, in the year 2012 enlightenment will spontaneously spread to the whole of humanity.
> 
> Apparently Sri Bhagavan and Amma in India are gradually raising the consciousness of people at their ashram, with the goal of 2012 mass enlightenment.
> 
> by the way, before you dismiss me as batty, there are now numerous accounts of ordinary people on the internet who have visited these gurus and had explosions of consciousness.
> 
> trouble is, it costs quite a bit of money to go and see these guys.......


Realize I do not dismiss you as a batty, but I diss miss what you thnk is true to be bullshit.

Sri Bhagavan is supposed to be God incarnated in Human form (based on hinduism myths) if you are going to buy into this u gotta buy into humans being trillions of years old. so no, fuck no, anda gain heeeeell no.

Consciousness? WHAT IS IT WITH PEOPLE AND CONSCIOUSNESS?
Consciousness is a great thing that evolved some 200 million yaers ago and gave mammals great advantage over reptiles.
And yes it has evolved, human consciousness is "superior" to other animals in a sense yeah, you can't really do anything about it tho.
The normal teenager is more CONSCIOUS than a person who's been meditating for 50 years.
You guys do not understand biology neuroscience and well science in general.
DR is consciousness state gone wackooo, you think it's better being on acid than normal? Think youll "understand" anything when you doubt ur own existance? No.

2012? by the way it would be 2009(accoring to Maya). reason this somehow fit with hindu mythology is because God incarnate on earth once every 3500 years or so.
Listen, what will happen at 2012? TONS of spiritual businesses will be waaay richer, tons of people will be dissapointed, there will be some more conartist claiming their god like Sathya Sai Baba and the 200 people claiming their Bahgvan, but overall in REALITY? nothing will happen.
NOTHIN', hopefully tho science will have revealed in layman terms how consciousness is 100% brain/nervous system related so retarde people can stop being retarded by choice.

You all seem to think "uUuu there was once a mystic golden age back in the day"
Some 6000 years ago or 15000 years ago, buut basically what happened back then was people fucking their cousins, tryin to kill animals with stones to provide food. Exploring the world, making up myths.
Eh, lame for me, this is the golen age of science (some of you have been brainwashed to think science is evil) but b i t c h please, you wouldnt be able to be on a forum or get any help or even go take a shit in your own bathroom if it wasn't for science.
If we followed mythology like all of u want to, we'd be all deead by now, humanity would never survive the predators in nature.
Simple as that. USE ur mind, don't try to DISOLVE it and be a retard, u was lucky to be born with a healthy mind, stop polluting it with myths.

Fucktards


----------



## Pablo

Copeful said:


> Consciousness? WHAT IS IT WITH PEOPLE AND CONSCIOUSNESS?
> Consciousness is a great thing that evolved some 200 million yaers ago and gave mammals great advantage over reptiles.
> And yes it has evolved, human consciousness is "superior" to other animals in a sense yeah, you can't really do anything about it tho.
> The normal teenager is more CONSCIOUS than a person who's been meditating for 50 years.
> You guys do not understand biology neuroscience and well science in general.


Its all about consciousness :wink: , as evolution progresses as a race we are becoming more conscious, surely you can see that Copeful? , but the thing is that humans are in a unique position in that we can improve our own consciousness and make ourselves more conscious through the psychological method of making what is in our unconscious conscious, so if you work at your own psychological issues and do things like meditation then you are doing things to make yourself more conscious so you are helping the evolution of mankind. 
Why is a normal teenager more conscious than a meditator? in some cases im sure it is true but a meditator has looked at what is in his mind and got to know his mental patterns and explored much of his unconscious so I bet most meditators are more conscious than most teenagers.

But teenagers will always think they know it all :wink:


----------



## Guest

Cause if u have meditated so long ur gammwaves in ur brain is lower, therefore closer to the state ur in when ur asleep almost unconscious and ur less conscious in the REAL sense?
jeez, go back to junior high


----------



## Pablo

ha ha you are really showing your ignorance here, you are equating an excited brainwave state with being more conscious but that is just anxiety and nervousness, meditators live in a state of relaxed alertness which is the ultimate state of functioning for a human being, just ask a golfer or even a scientist who will agree that they are most creative when relaxed. 
Also during meditation when your brain waves are in a state where you are conscious but close to sleep your mental defences are less alert so unconscious psychic material has a chance to seep into your consciousness, ie you become more psychologically integrated and healthy in the real world.

:lol: come back and have a pop when you know something about your own consciousness and psychology


----------



## Guest

gasp they were right u cant win a logical conversation with illogical minds


----------



## Pablo

:lol:

If you cant argue logically its nothing to do with me, you obviously have no worthwhile points to argue with


----------



## Guest

yawn

see how illogical u are? u didnt even understand it. shit

well ur the day before yesterdays news


----------



## Guest

Copeful: You can't handle the "fact" that Pablo has and keeps "owning" your ass. lol. That's my "illogical" way of "putting" it


----------



## Guest

"unconscious psycic material". Owning my ass, you got it. I rest my case...

Sure Emulatted Faggoter and most of these people are locked in a looney bin in a experiment been given internet;\

Honestly, there is no way of "owning my ass" with nonsense shit.

Aiyo theres a pink unicorn which managed to be inviscible fucking u in the ass as we speak. PWNED DISPROVE ME NIGGGGGAH!


----------



## Pablo

Copeful said:


> "unconscious psycic material". Owning my ass, you got it. I rest my case...


What I mean was unconscious psychological content like repressed emotion or blanked out memories from your childhood, not some sort of psychic power.

Does that make sense to you now ?


----------



## christodenisto2

I suggest you all stop calling each other names and try and get along.

I consider this a support forum, and none of you are being very supportive.


----------



## Pablo

This is the debate part of the forum, there is a support section for spirituality further up where we have to be nice to each other but nobody ever posts there


----------



## Guest

ah unconscious psychological shit is very different form unconscious psychic shit

I dno what ur beliefs are Mr Pablo Escobar but honestly, spirituality, who needs it?
Sitting around meditating all day? whats the point.
Reincarnation is disproved, afterlife is disproved, this is all u get, why waste life.

In a sense it can seem so pointless if life is just a lucky accident and u are ust born, live, die.
it's so retarded, thats the beauty of it all, that there is no manual to your life saying "***** U GOT SOME BAD KARMA TO CLEAR" or "YO MAFACKA UR A SINFUL MTOHERFUCKER FROM BIRTH GO GET BRAINWASHED IN CHURCH" AIYO THATS ABD KARMA.

If such thing existed, life would be different. and its nto so it doesnt exist. Honestly.

I come off as hostile, maybe, and its not really my intentions, if my emotional mind was working I'd be more polite, but it's not so fuck it, Im fed up

Anyway I see your into some sort of mystisicm, Iw as too for 1 year, studying ALL there is to know, but I suggest U.G. Krishnamurti for you, he was with ALL of the most famous spiritual enlighened beings on Earth, lived witht hem for 12 years searching enlightenment and you'll be shockd what he found out.


----------



## Pablo

My deal is that my dad is a scientist and he even worked in the same place as Dawkins for a while, so when I was growing up the ideology which dominated everything was science and scientism, so in other words if you cant see or measure something it is not as real or worth looking at as something you can measure. Now this way of approaching the world is good when it comes to science but when it comes to your inner world and your emotional life it is pure sickness because you cant take a scientific approach to emotions because more often then not they are not rational, so if I got angry it would be like "you have no logical reason to be angry" and now im an emotional wreck because I had to try to control my emotions in order to be "rational" and "normal", which now means that im angry all the time rather than it being a temporary thing.

Taking a scientific attitiude to every part of your life will lead to illness which is why I am into a lot of mysticism like Shamanism and Buddhism and read a lot of the stuff you have mentioned like Osho and even have got a Krishnamurti book somewhere. But I am interested in it for different reasons than you probably think, because I dont believe in God I dont believe in angels or spirits or any as you migh say supernatural bllshit, but I am looking to answers to how I can integrate myself psychologically and find some mental peace.

The scientific approach to psychology and inner peace doesnt work, for example the headline of the news yesterday was that all the pills they give kids for ADHD dont work and just fuk them up long time. That is what science is doing to peoples mental state it is fuking everybody up by feeding them pills and telling everyody to be rational about everything.
Now most religions arent much better than science because they just give you rules and tell you how to live which just leads to repression and guilt, but some methods like Shamanism actually give you methods to integrate yourself and bring back your mental health. But being honest im still pretty messed up so I cant say that taking this approach has worked yet but im in a better state since I starting looking into all this spiritual shite.


----------



## christodenisto2

Well Pablo,

good luck to you with your psychological integration and forays into shamanism.


----------



## Guest

Listen, if u want naturalistic spirituality go for http://www.naturalism.org
Shows how NATURAL SPIRITUALITY can exist... really check it out

Props to your dad for working with Dawkins


----------



## CECIL

Pablo already said it perfectly  I'm in much the same boat - my dad was very logical because he can't deal with his own problems. I got into science and for many, many years I took the same view as Copeful, saying that Spirituality and Religion were stupid because you can't prove or measure it.

At the same time, I was hopelessly depressed and anxious. I had an inner world full of turmoil. But my logical side squashed it down and told it that it wasn't supposed to exist. That in this world only logic and scientifically provable things can exist. But that pain did exist and it would NOT go away, no matter how much I tried to kill it. And I tried HARD to kill it - through drugs, alcohol, self harm. My rational side literally TORTURED my emotional side as though I was ashamed it even existed.

Pablo is right when he says that its pure illness to apply logic to emotions. Emotions and rational logic are two seperate parts of ourselves. They are both necessary yet almost irreconcilable with each other. Its one of the dualities that must be overcome and understood before you can function as a healthy individual. Emotions DO exist, but they are NOT rational. You cannot measure them in a scientific sense. Everyone knows they exist because we as humans are ruled by our emotions, yet we are taught not to honour them and instead pretend they don't exist. We are told instead to believe only science knows the answers. No wonder our society is in such a sick state right now.

Copeful, you seem absolutely livid with everything of a Spiritual nature. Why is that? Could it be because you read so much about it but still you are still just as fucked up as before? You've gotta give yourself time to change, it doesn't just happen over night. It takes time for the mental defences to break down.

But of course, the other option may just be that you aren't ready to heal. Its an internal choice that we all have to make. Perhaps you still have things to learn from your current condition and that's fine too.

Everyone is different, but to give you some idea I was 21 before I really began to change for the better. For some people it happens earlier and others it doesn't happen until they reach their "mid life crisis" around 40ish.


----------



## Guest

What I as a rational realist do not get is that you believe your God inflesh.
If everything is your imagfination, other poeple cannot be conscious. so therefore your ALL FUCKNG ALONE IN EXISTANCE. You believe in solipsism and why is this? how the fuck do you even care to argue with me when you tuely believe i do not exist unless u hallucinate me?

ThIS IS EXACTLY THE DELUSION DR IS ABOUT OVERCOMING SO WTF ARE U DOING HERE?


----------



## CECIL

Copeful said:


> What I as a rational realist do not get is that you believe your God inflesh.
> If everything is your imagfination, other poeple cannot be conscious. so therefore your ALL flower* ALONE IN EXISTANCE. You believe in solipsism and why is this? how the flower* do you even care to argue with me when you tuely believe i do not exist unless u hallucinate me?
> 
> ThIS IS EXACTLY THE DELUSION DR IS ABOUT OVERCOMING SO WTF ARE U DOING HERE?


More black and white thinking Copeful. I believe that every human is "God" and that collectively we are "god" and that the entire universe if "God" too. All at the same time, its not one or the other.

Just because we create our world with our imagination doesn't mean other people aren't conscious too and doing the same thing. Like I said before, there's a unique reality for every human that exists but they can all exist at the same time - it doesn't have to be one or the other. Collectively we create our world and each person has a different experience of that creation.

I used to believe I was alone, but now I know you can never really be alone because everything is connected. Solipsism is an interesting idea but I don't believe in it like you seem to think I do. I'm not hallucinating you - we are both real but just because we have different perceptions of reality doesn't make that not true. That's the black/white, either/or dichotomy you are playing into. It really can be both.

Think of this: 2 people walk into a cinema to see a movie. One walks out and says to thier friend "Man, that was the best action movie ever! Did you see when that guy got shot right in the face? That was awesome!". The other person turns to their friend and says "That was a beautiful movie - I really loved the overarching metaphors about society's degradation over time. It really struck a note in me and I can see how that's happening all around us".

Now, both of those people saw exactly the same movie yet they had entirely different experiences of it. Is one of them right and one wrong? No, they are both right and both of their experiences were valid, just different.


----------



## Guest

Solipsism is not a INTERESTING idea, it's a false psychosis.
How can you even say sometihng like that
"PARANOIA IS A INTERESTING IDEA EVEN THO IT USUALLY ENDS WITH THE PARANOID INDIVIDUAL KILLING HIMSELF"


----------

